# clomid and bleeding



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,I have only just found this site. I concieved on my 6th month of clomid and have a 10 mth son, all my cycles were 28 days and i had no side effects problems etc.

I am no on my 2nd cycle of clomid ttc no2. Ist month was 28 days but I had light bleeding 21-28 then af. This month I have had spotting from day 19 got bfn day 27 now on day 30 and no af but spotting. Is this normal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kazza

Welcome to the site, I'm on my 1st month of clomid so can't really help but sure the other will.  They are great when it come to info.

Kim xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Kazaa and welcome,

I am on my 1st month of clomid. If it was me I would do another test if no AF arrives as spotting can be a sign of implantation. Although these wonderful pills can cause some lovely side effects.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Although when you took clomid previously you didn't experience any problems, there are no hard & fast rules with clomid & it could be that this 2nd time of taking it that it is upsetting your cycle patterns. The symptoms & side effects can vary person to person, month to month.

Personally I'd say that the clomid is mucking up your cycles a little but I know that quite a few ladies experience some spotting before AF finally shows up. I used to have regular 28 day cycles then in January (strangely enough after my first early mc), alternate months seemed to become irregular...I was put on clomid to "boost" (as ovulate naturally) & try & regulate my cycles again...which they did but lengthened to 31 day cycles...although I stil ovulated on cd14/15 same as always so my luteal phase lengthened.

Do you know when you ovulated this cycle  Implantation takes place around 5-12 dpo & testing on cd27 could have been way too early...some women don't even get a BFP until AF is 2 weeks late. I would wait to see if AF appears in next couple of days & if not then test again. You should only class cd1 as day of "proper" bleeding & ignore spotting.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh well af has definately arrived today! on cd31 so I suspose thats quite regular.

Good luck to everyone else this month


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

I was put on clomid my first time but it didn't agree with me, i continued to bleed for an extra 5 days, my moods were horrendous....next time round they gave me the gonal f injection which suited me better.  Everyone is different.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kazaa

Sorry AF got you but I wish you lots of luck for your next cycle on clomid....   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your support, this site is great


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kazaa just seen your post 

I've just finished my fourth month of clomid (after a month off in Nov due to 'timing probs' and dh away on business at the crucial time! grrrrr)

anyhow - I know you're not a clomid 'virgin' but I've certainly found while I've been on it that there's no 'normal' pattern.

My cycles regulated to 30 days on my first three months with spotting starting exactly four days before the wicked witch arrived - then during my 'month off' I had no spotting at all until...day 30 and then af arrived on cd 34....talk about send me  

anyhow - this last month i've been on clomid combined with metformin - my consultant says it will give me a 'better chance' even though i've never been diagnosed with pcos, and I ovulate naturally - so who knows!

good luck this time around

S
xx


----------

